# New fave drink: Poison



## WonderfullyWicked (Mar 29, 2005)

I just discovered this last night and though I'd pass it along. It's tasty, 15%, and the bottle looks great sitting on the bar.
http://www.whiterockdistilleries.com/main.php?show=products&category=5&brand=95


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Looks Cool! How much per bottle?


----------



## WonderfullyWicked (Mar 29, 2005)

I believe I paid $30Cdn.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up on this. I think it is PERFECT for my Halloween as we are doing a Murder Mystery.

I called my liquer store to get some ordered and right now the distribitor said that they are out of it, and it is back ordered. When it does come in they are going to call me. Good thing to know about this now as could be difficult to find at Halloween.


----------



## WonderfullyWicked (Mar 29, 2005)

Glad I could help and I hope you like the taste. You make a good point; it is entirely possible that this could be hard to find come Halloween, like Vampire wine or Hobgoblin Ale. It's also a relatively new product so it might not be available in all liquor stores. I should probably stock up myself....


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

A couple of good friends brought me a bottle of this as a "ghostess" gift last year. I still haven't opened it! "Vampire" wine is decent though.


----------



## Cage (Sep 12, 2006)

WonderfullyWicked said:


> I just discovered this last night and though I'd pass it along. It's tasty, 15%, and the bottle looks great sitting on the bar.
> http://www.whiterockdistilleries.com/main.php?show=products&category=5&brand=95


Oh oh! Those look great. 
Thanks for sharing.

I'm going to keep my eye out for them!


----------



## WonderfullyWicked (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey Cage,
Whereabouts are you in Alberta? If you like, I can grab you a bottle if you can't find it near you.


----------



## Cage (Sep 12, 2006)

WonderfullyWicked said:


> Hey Cage,
> Whereabouts are you in Alberta? If you like, I can grab you a bottle if you can't find it near you.


I'm in Calgary. Thanks for the offer W.Wicked. I'm going to go look for them on the weekend and if I can't find them I might take you up on your offer.
Do you remember what liquor store you bought them at?


----------



## scavengerhaunt (Aug 7, 2007)

here is a very cool and goolish drink that i like to have at halloween.

It is called Jekyll & hyde

IT is a great blood red and black two part drink that when poured correctly it forms a killer layered effect for a very freakishly fun display.

here is a picture as well as a link if anyone wants to find some

http://www.drinkjekyllandhyde.com/#

BTW not only does it look cool but it taste very good as well if you like shots


----------



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

Those look like some really cool drinks. I hope I can get my hands on some of them for my party this year. 
We have had the vampire wine and we also had some ghost wine but I belive they have since desided to call them all vamire wine now. I think I will cheak the web to see what other crazy drinks they have out there...


----------



## WonderfullyWicked (Mar 29, 2005)

> I'm in Calgary. Thanks for the offer W.Wicked. I'm going to go look for them on the weekend and if I can't find them I might take you up on your offer.
> Do you remember what liquor store you bought them at?


Surprisingly, the liquor store on base (CFB Edmonton) carries the whole line as well as vampire wine. The base is really easy to get to if you are coming to Edmonton. Otherwise I will be passing by Calgary one weekend in September.

Nice find scavengerhaunt. I think this may have to be my next purchase.


----------



## Cage (Sep 12, 2006)

WonderfullyWicked said:


> Surprisingly, the liquor store on base (CFB Edmonton) carries the whole line as well as vampire wine. The base is really easy to get to if you are coming to Edmonton. Otherwise I will be passing by Calgary one weekend in September.
> 
> Nice find scavengerhaunt. I think this may have to be my next purchase.


Thanks for the offer WonderfullyWicked but a friend has told me he's bringing a couple of bottles over to our halloween party this year. Yea!!!!


----------



## bbshop (Nov 2, 2006)

*No Dice Western NY*

Just checked the Jekell & Hyde website and there isn't a retailer in western NY state - closest one is in New York city which is five hours away from me! Darn!

I was able to pick up som Blavod... to mix with Tangerine juice for screwdrivers... add cherries for added blood red color

http://www.blavod.com/


----------



## Eerie (Sep 3, 2007)

Can't find the Poison in Ohio..... Anyone seen it for sale thru mail/internet?


----------



## Eerie (Sep 3, 2007)

I would love to have a bottle of Poison Wild berry Schnapps for a Halloween party, but it is not sold in Ohio.
Is there anyone out there who will ship me one ,If send you a money order to cover all postage???


----------



## peyote2004 (Oct 12, 2007)

WonderfullyWicked said:


> I just discovered this last night and though I'd pass it along. It's tasty, 15%, and the bottle looks great sitting on the bar.
> http://www.whiterockdistilleries.com/main.php?show=products&category=5&brand=95


they look cool... I havn't seen them at the LCBO ... which province did you get it in?


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

I just bought 3 bottles that look like lab bottles. They are drink mixes , cost me 
$6 each at Target. They come in cool looking colors. No label , so you could easily make one of your own.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Does anyone know of a pumpkin schnapps? The only one I found was by Bols, but their only 2 distributors in the US are in NY. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cflear (Oct 17, 2007)

on my way to the liquor store now!


----------



## tetuanrp (Oct 15, 2007)

Ha, looking for a good cocktail to serve at the halloween party, and Jeckyl and Hide may just do the trick. thanks for sharin


----------



## Charmed28 (Oct 7, 2006)

I can't find those!
Would Bev & more or places like that have it??


----------



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

Have to bump this topic. I am trying to gat my hands on anything new and exciting for our party this year. The LCBO here in Ontario doesn't ever seem to have anything Halloween related. Does anyone know of any great places on line that will ship to Canada.

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## WonderfullyWicked (Mar 29, 2005)

My local store used to carry this. I was trying to get some for a forum member last Halloween but the store couldn't get any in. (They were ordering it from the distributor but Poison never came in any of the shipments.) I popped by last night and apparently it still hasn't made an appearance. Why is this so hard to get? I found a Tennessee website and their supplier is listed as White Rock 065.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

(off topic but...) Wow Ghostess! Just got thru looking over your website. You do great work! I especially like what you did with the kitchen...to me the hardest room to decorate...I always worry about the cabinets...I liked how you decorated from the top up...leads the eyes away from the cabs and still looks great. I can never find anything I like for the kitchen. I did see some cabinet scene setters, but it's not what I wanted. Decorating from the top of the cab across the ceiling is a good idea. Going to put some thought into a new way to handle the kitchen...thanks for the idea.

All, this thread also gave me an idea...Don't know if I'll find any cool stuff on the selves, but I thought...why not save some wine bottles, clean them out, find some cool wine stoppers, make my own labels and maybe corpse the bottles...then fill with the booze of choice.

Thanks to everyone for inspiration.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Ugggh the white rock wont come up for me. Can someone post a pic of what everyone is talking about at the whiterock distilleries. PLEASE!!!


----------



## ylbissop (Sep 6, 2007)

not sure if this is the same stuff as i missed this thread when the original link worked but Poizin Zinfendel is great stuff. I have a bottle of each vampire wine on the bar but always reach for the Poizin first.








its made by Armida Winery I find it's cheaper at my local places but you can also get it online at Armida Winery, Home of Poizn- Healdsburg Winery Dry Creek Valley, Sonoma County, California

as an aside the best halloween themed tequila I found so far is tarantula

anybody know any other good halloween themed vodka, bourbon, scotch, whisky, gin, rum, exc.?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting that pic but I still dont know if that is what everyone is talking about. That looks interesting though. Is that a wine??? If so anygood???


----------



## ylbissop (Sep 6, 2007)

Spookilicious mama said:


> Thanks for posting that pic but I still dont know if that is what everyone is talking about. That looks interesting though. Is that a wine??? If so anygood???


Poizin is Zinfendel and is great stuff. see the link in my post for more info.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok thanks, I wonder if I can get that here, I'm going to check today.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

The original post was about 3 schnapps type liqueurs that White Rock Distilleries is SUPPOSED to carry. One is called Poison, one is Venom and I can't remember the other. Very cool bottles, great for a party. I emailed them last year and they do not distribute in the U.S. (at least as of then). Kind of disappointing.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Oh I see, thanks girl*


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Here's a picture of the bottles, but I still don't know where to get them. They're pretty cool I think.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Pandora you are the best girl!!! Thanks for posting those pics. Too bad we cant get them here. Im going to print this out and take it to a few places here and see what they can do. Maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

Last year we had them at the grocery store (I never ended up trying it). I haven't seen it since. Bummer!


----------



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

It all looks so cool... But I still need to get my hands on stuff here in Canada...

Anyone have any web sites I can order from?

Thanks...


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Oh thats a great question. Yes anyone???? Please post I'm sure there are a lot of people here on this forum that would be interested in ordering these!*


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Aug 27, 2007)

Sorry everyone but poison, viper and sting came out in 2003 and as of Feb 2008 at least poison has been discontinued.
I could not find anything on the other two.
White Rock Distilleries (in Lewiston, Maine) makes tons of these promo things every year.
You may still find a few bottles out there somewhere.

This is the State Liquor product listing:
http://mt.gov/revenue/forbusinesses/liquordistribution/Updates/Feb08ProductUpdates.pdf

White Rock Distilleries:
White Rock Distilleries: Age Check

Update*****
You may try contacting these guys, all three are still in their Cordials list:
Sigman Bottle Shop - Liquor, Wine, Beer and more


----------



## ylbissop (Sep 6, 2007)

pandora said:


> Here's a picture of the bottles, but I still don't know where to get them. They're pretty cool I think.


thanks pandora i will keep an eye out as well


----------

